# Upgrade sound systems for 320i F30



## sam-and-dori (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi guys,
Actually the sound systems on 320 base line is so bad. There are 4 mid-range speaker and 2 subwoofer connect direct to CD-Radio head unit ( without amplifier)
I intend to upgrade to NBT systems, does it have an internal amplifier and have better sound?
Then, do I need to buy Alpine stereo retrofit (have OEM external amplifier+ 2 mid-range+ 2 treble) or just only upgrade speaker and connect to NBT system?
Thanks


----------

